# Snow For $25 Bucks? :p



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

wow i saw someone on craigslist asking $25 per pound of snow to remove from his driveway not paying you but the person picking it up has to pay him $25 bucks. WHAT!!!!!!!??:stupid:


----------

